
Harnessing ferroelectric domains for negative capacitance - metaphysics
https://www.nature.com/articles/s42005-019-0121-0
======
gumby
I don't quite understand what negative capacitance would mean. Some sort of
inductance?

~~~
fqwefqwef341
Did you read the first sentence of the introduction? "Over 40 years ago, Rolf
Landauer raised the question whether the capacitance can be negative, that is
if the increase in the charge of the capacitor can decrease its voltage."

~~~
gumby
Thanks, I did read that; I just have a hard time intuiting the physical
mechanism.

